# Overnight smoke - Boston Butt & Brisket



## foozer (Feb 14, 2008)

I will be doing an overnight smoke this Saturday into Sunday. Will be smoking a Boston Butt and Beef Brisket. Hope to serve the finished product about 4:00 PM to about 20 family members on the in-law side.

My question is..............if you were doing this smoke what time would you put them on the smoker? What temp would you cook at? And since both meat products are about the same weight (9lbs) do you think they will finish anywhere close to the same time? The outside temp over night should be in the upper teen's to lower 20's.

I have my idea of the answers. I am curious to see what other think.

Thanks.


----------



## stacks (Feb 14, 2008)

Foozer, 
A lot depends on the equipment (gas vs Charcoal), outside temperature and the consistancy of the heat. I've never done both a brisket and a butt of that size. With a 6# butt and a 4 o'clock deadline, I would start my my fire between 4 and 5 am. I've read that larger pieces of meat can plateau causing several hours to reach the right internal temp. All that being said... I would say put your meat on at midnight. I would think your meat would be done (or close) around noon. But if it takes longer you have a little wiggle room.
Good luck on your smoke. And don't forget the q-view.


----------



## sparky30_06 (Feb 14, 2008)

All the briskets I have smoked have taken right around the 8 hour mark.  so figure 9 hours to be safe, depending on the size of it also.


----------



## fatback joe (Feb 14, 2008)

Cook at 250 degrees and figure 1 hour to 1 hour 15 min per lb, just hold wrapped in a cooler if done early. If you cook lower, up the times.

If I had to bet, I would say the brisket gets done first, probably by an hour or so.


----------



## richtee (Feb 14, 2008)

Joe's guess is a good one. The plateau on a butt is usually longer, due to the increased collegen content. Start early and cooler 'em. Can always add a few BTU's in the oven if needed.


----------



## billyq (Feb 14, 2008)

This is going to sound like I'm being a smart a#$, but I'm not.  Put them on early enough so you can serve them when you want.  As I think we've all done, we've tried to have our Q out by a certain time and it never works out that way. That's just the nature of the beast....or the nature of the beast you're cooking?  Just remember to give yourself plenty of time.  I've had butts plateau for 3 to 4 hours. Those large cuts of meat will stay ripping hot wrapped in foil in an ice chest for hours.  good luck.  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## leeman (Feb 14, 2008)

When you "wrap them and put the brisket in a cooler", what do you wrap it in ? Plastic wrap or aluminum foil ?

   -- Lee


----------



## billyq (Feb 14, 2008)

Heavy duty aluminum foil.  Some people wrap them it towels after wrapping them in foil, i don't.  I also line the bottom of my cooler with newspaper in case there are any leaks.


----------



## leeman (Feb 14, 2008)

How long will it stay hot/warm that way ?

   -- Lee


----------



## richtee (Feb 14, 2008)

A few hours. You can "preheat" the cooler by dumping hot water in it too..thereby increasing hot holding time.


----------



## welder (Feb 14, 2008)

I would put them on at 3am 250-270 temp . They should be ready to pull about same time. This should give a rest period for an hour or 2


----------

